# Pregnant after HSG test



## zimmy

Just wondering if there is anyone out there with a similar story - I'm sure this is just not coincidence!

I'm in my 2nd marriage, and have been TTC through both of them (10 years total!). Three years ago, newly remarried, I stopped taking birth control again and as suspected - nothing. DH had a s/a done (good), I had ultrasounds done (good), and was finally referred to a gyno for additional help. During our first visit, doctor told me to start taking prenatal vitamins, and booked me for an HSG test. I was terrified! 

Monday September 20th came, and I bravely went to the hospital for the dreaded HSG. It was incredibly painful, but only for 20 seconds or so. My gyno did the test himself, and said it looks good to him, but it needs to be sent to the radiologist for official diagnosis. I had an appointment for results on Monday October 4th.

I was excited to get on with the process, and when the 4th rolled around I happily went to my appointment. My gyno told me that the HSG test came back "inconclusive". He could not do another test, but would need to book me in for a laparoscopic surgery. He was happy that he could fit the surgery in this month, and scheduled it for me on October 26th. I was upset, teary-eyed, and REALLY didn't look forward to the surgery. He asked me when my last period was, I told him "September 12". He said "I hope you don't get another one".

Had all the usual PMS leading up to October 10th, cramping, bloating, headache, except.......no AF. Symptoms continued all week long, when I finally gave in and POAS October 17th. :bfp:! 

Looking back at my calendar, I calculated that I conceived September 25th or 26th. Less than a week after the HSG test. I am so totally over the moon :happydance:

It made my day to call the office and ask the secretary to please cancel my surgery appointment!


----------



## kareen

I got pregnant a few weeks after my hsg after 2 years of trying. All other tests came back normal which was very frustrating because in my eyes if something was wrong that would explain why I wasn't getting pregnant and the doctors could fix it. At any rate, I hear that sometimes the HSG "clears out the cobwebs" so to speak so that might have been what did it. Not to mention, after my HSG I stopped charting and stressing and just took the at home pee test because I had one left and surprise surprise...PREGGERS!


----------



## rachel_f_

i had my hsg test on the 16th aug 2011, and ovulated yesterday, we BD after i had the HSG (same day) and the 17th and yesterday! so fingers crossed the HSG cleared out my cobwebs! HSG test showed the fluis flowing out of both tubes, so all clear!  xxxxxx


----------



## nikki79

I got pregnant the month after my HSG, the test showed both tubes clear on 14th June and I ovulated next cycle on 15t July and got my bfp that cycle.

I really believe it was the HSG that helped.

Nik


----------



## bluidgrl87

I just had my hsg test september 21,2011! i have read all these forums and has really givin me hope!


----------



## starlight11

I'm in the same boat, bluidgrl87. I had my HSG test on the 21st, too! And AF is supposed to be here sometime this week but I've been having symptoms that is making me feel hopeful for this month! I really hope the HSG test helped boost our odds! :) 

Fingers crossed for you, too! :dust:


----------



## sparkle83

been ttc 11.5 yrs
Had hsg dec 05, preg jan 07 (but m/c)
Had hsg spring 11, preg summer 11
maybe there is summat in it, I know the consultant said it can clear out minor hitches.


----------



## hopingnwishin

I have my HSG for next wednesday and I dont know what to expect but I hope all goes well for me because we have been trying for some years now, but wish us luck I will keep everyine inform.:flower::flower:


----------



## sadie

I had my hsg on sept 16, ovulated on sept 22 and got a pos hpt at 9dpo.... tho doc said that tubes were already.


----------



## angelz3

bluidgrl87 said:


> I just had my hsg test september 21,2011! i have read all these forums and has really givin me hope!

Hi i have a question how much did your hsg test cost im wondering because im getting one done on the 2 week of november and i dont have insurance.


----------



## angelz3

sadie said:


> I had my hsg on sept 16, ovulated on sept 22 and got a pos hpt at 9dpo.... tho doc said that tubes were already.

hey how much was your hsg test i have to get one done and i dont have insurance


----------



## candy87

Had a HSG test done yesterday, cost me R1,100 for the hospital where the test was done and R450 for my doc for doing the test. So it cost me one R1550. Good luck with the test...


----------



## wiwiseem

I really believe it was the HSG that helped.


----------



## skyline

i had my hsg test last week on the 15th of march "and i''ve been TTC for the past 10 years now , got 1 child and now l really really need another child , hope this test will change my life forever ,,:cry:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I got bfp the same month after my hsg test. They found one blocked tube so i ready didnt expect it! I also took clomid too. I had been ttc for 22 cycles xxx


----------



## mizza1987

I had my HSG on January 10th, got my BFP on 29th January so same cycle!! :0)


----------



## want2bmomy

feeling positive after reading all the posts.Thank u all :)

M having HSG scheduled next week.Also on Femera (first round)
Also did 7 clomid (ovulated every time & good sperms)rounds...in which got BFP in second round but miscarried in 8 weeks :(

so lets c....but thinking do i really need HSG?


----------



## markswife10

I got my BFP this cycle, same as my HSG test on CD 7. :) <3


----------

